# More ADA Insanity - now in Canada



## conarb (Apr 25, 2014)

From the Economist:



> *New building rules will help old folks—who now risk being eaten by bears*It seems only a matter of time before someone steps forward. Much  publicity has been given to the ban, which plays to Vancouver’s offbeat  reputation. “What are they smoking out there?” asks Gary Sharp of the  CHBA. If further bans do go ahead, those living near the woods would be  wise to invest in some sturdy locks before installing doorhandles.
> 
> These complaints pale in comparison to a more sinister worry. True,  elderly and disabled people find it easier to operate doors with  handles. But so do bears. In British Columbia, bears have been known to  scavenge for food inside cars—whose doors have handles, knob advocates  point out. Pitkin County, Colorado, in the United States, has banned  door levers on buildings for this very reason. One newspaper columnist  in the pro-knob camp has noted that the velociraptors in “Jurassic Park”  were able to open doors by their handles.¹


In the last house I built the owner has two *servils*, he now hast 1x4s tied under every door handle in the home, it took the cats about a month to figure out how to open the doors.

¹ http://www.economist.com/news/americas/21600988-new-building-rules-will-help-old-folkswho-now-risk-being-eaten-bears-knobless-oblige


----------



## mjesse (Apr 25, 2014)

conarb said:
			
		

> From the Economist:..._knob advocates point out..._


I'm gonna put that on my business card. _"Knob advocate"_ nice


----------



## mark handler (Apr 25, 2014)

Try locking the door.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 25, 2014)

Most bears will not use the door lever, they will rip the door open or just tear away a wall section on a wood framed house.


----------



## Msradell (Apr 26, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Try locking the door.


That Seems like It Would Solve the Problem!!  Locks work for both doorknobs and door handles, last I knew!


----------



## north star (Apr 26, 2014)

*| ~ | ~ |*



There are "knob advocates" out there ?..........Who knew ?    

I wonder if our Door Guru [ ***LGreene***  ] knows about this.



*| ~ | ~ |*


----------



## ICE (Apr 26, 2014)

A Chester, Ca. convenience store had a problem with bears rummaging the trash bin.  The bin was replaced with a bear proof model.  The bears tore the side of the building off.  They didn't just make a hole to get in, they removed fifteen feet of wall.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 26, 2014)

Make sure you lock the door


----------



## mark handler (Apr 26, 2014)

Don't think a knob or deadbolt will help or hinder.....


----------



## mark handler (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh ya, lets build our house in a wildlife habitat area... i wonder why there are more attacks.....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Will the "Cubs" ever win a world series?

pc1


----------



## mark handler (Apr 28, 2014)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Will the "Cubs" ever win a world series?pc1


You mean again?

The Cubs won back-to-back World Series championships in 1907 and 1908


----------



## Frank (Apr 28, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Oh ya, lets build our house in a wildlife habitat area... i wonder why there are more attacks.....


Bear ranges are expanding into urban and suburban areas as their populations increase.  Twenty years ago in our area bear sightings were very rare, now they are becomming common--they got my late sweet corn a few years back just as it was ready for harvest.

http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/wildlife/bear/blackbearmanagementplan.pdf


----------



## LGreene (Apr 28, 2014)

north star said:
			
		

> *| ~ | ~ |*
> 
> There are "knob advocates" out there ?..........Who knew ?
> 
> ...


I'm more of a panic hardware advocate...I wonder if that will fit on my business card.


----------



## tmurray (Apr 28, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Most bears will not use the door lever, they will rip the door open or just tear away a wall section on a wood framed house.


We've had them open car doors, so it stands to reason they could figure out a lever.


----------



## tmurray (Apr 28, 2014)

Frank said:
			
		

> Bear ranges are expanding into urban and suburban areas as their populations increase.  Twenty years ago in our area bear sightings were very rare, now they are becomming common--they got my late sweet corn a few years back just as it was ready for harvest.  http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/wildlife/bear/blackbearmanagementplan.pdf


Bears are pretty smart animals. They move into urban areas where they can't be hunted, but food is plentiful.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 28, 2014)

tmurray said:
			
		

> We've had them open car doors, so it stands to reason they could figure out a lever.


 Agree, They will figure out a way to get what they are after. They just don't always take the easy way

and that is the point I was making. It is ridiculous and foolish if you think a lever handle will make it any easier for a bear to get into a home any more than locking it will deter one.



> _One newspaper columnist in the pro-knob camp has noted that the velociraptors in “Jurassic Park” were able to open doors by their handles._


Really, a scripted fictional movie is to be used as a factual example to argue against or for something. Today's mind set and logic from the college educated is seriously lacking.


----------



## conarb (Apr 30, 2014)

I called Ashely Norton about my African Wildcat problem, asking if I could buy parts to modify their locksets to privacies.  They said no that I had to buy all new locksets.  I told them about the bear problems in British Columbia and Colorado, they say that they are well aware the problem, they say that what builders are doing is installing the levers and after they leave taking them off and installing knobs.  I told him that they better get their engineers working on it, it's not just the inspectors, these disability activists are becoming really obnoxious, suing everyone.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 30, 2014)

If only I had a lever, I would not need to Knock....


----------



## steveray (May 1, 2014)

Shouldn't it be CDA if it is in Canada?


----------

